# Where does your dog / cat sleep at night?



## gavroche (15 Jun 2021)

Molly stays in bed with us for 10/15 minutes first , then, reluctantly goes to her own bed by the side of our bed, for the night. She comes back with us in the morning.
Rusty ( the cat) , is very much an outdoor cat and rarely comes in the house. He has a bed and access to the cellar if he wants to.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Jun 2021)

They (two cats) are notionate, could be any bed or soft area in the house, usually together


----------



## jowwy (15 Jun 2021)

dog sleeps on the bed, cat sleeps anywhere she can, until 6am were she then runs around the house waking us all up


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Jun 2021)

The cat sleeps wherever she wishes because she's the boss, the 2 Whippets in bed with us except when it's too hot for them....


----------



## figbat (15 Jun 2021)

Our cats are gone now (actually their ashes are in boxes under the stairs) but when they were alive we used to shut them into the utility room overnight, which had a bed, food, water etc plus a cat flap. If they had run of the house they would claw the furniture (not excessively, but only once is enough to ruin it) and vomit on soft furnishings. During the day they had the run of the main living area downstairs which is all hard floors but did not use any carpeted zones (mostly upstairs).

As younger cats they did sleep with us but we got tired of washing duvets and cleaning carpets.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jun 2021)

Molly the cat sleeps under the duvet curled up at the back of my knees unless I am so restless she gets fed up and gets out. Lol. During the day she has various beds but in the evening once I am plonked on the couch watching tv she is usually on my lap or her fleecy bed beside me.


----------



## Electric_Andy (15 Jun 2021)

My partners dogs always used to sleep in the kitchen, until one of them died, now the other one sleeps in our bedroom on the floor (in his dog bed). As soon as he hears that we're awake, he jumps up and will stay there until we go downstairs.


----------



## vickster (15 Jun 2021)

With the cat, wherever he fancies!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Jun 2021)

Love dogs but they are far from clean creatures - no way was our (sadly long gone) dog allowed on ours. Yuk!


----------



## cougie uk (15 Jun 2021)

The dog sleeps in his crate in the bedroom at night. He's too big to be on the bed. 
The cat wakes up at night but he does have a cat tower with beds in the kitchen. He wakes me up for breakfast at some random hour of the night just because he can.


----------



## GM (15 Jun 2021)

Ours has been sleeping with me in my bed for the last year, before that it was Mrs GM's bed. Nice and warm in the winter, but these warm nights he sleeps on top of the duvet...


----------



## fossyant (15 Jun 2021)

We often shut all four in the kitchen, although they have been doing 'less' zoomies (all under 4 years old). Usually they sleep on the end of someone's bed, on the floor at the foot of the bed, the landing, or sofa down stairs. Unfortunately, it's usually Simba the big male 'white' Ragdoll or Kyoto the 'white' female Ragdoll that remind me they want feeding at 4-5am every day. They both walk round the bed and tap the units on my side, then walk round the other side, and tap the unit on my wife's side, and repeat until we get up. Kyoto will come and stand on you until you get up. Luna the female Ragdoll is very well behaved, as is Leo the ginger ninja. The white ones are buggers.

They aren't allowed in the bed or the pillows etc. If on the bed, they sleep near our feet.

If they start doing zoomies, then it's kitchen, as two cats at full pelt across the bed chasing each other isn't fun for us.


----------



## T4tomo (15 Jun 2021)

Pets in your bed  how disgusting - you filthy humans.

Mine have couple of cushions and cardboard boxes with towels in they can kip in, tucked away in a couple of corners around the house. bedrooms are all out of bounds. When i had a dog it was crate trained , which made taking it on holiday etc far easier.


----------



## Milkfloat (15 Jun 2021)

Dog in crate / pen in the kitchen - the cat has free run of the kitchen and my office, but to be honest spends most of the night outside. The dog is not allowed upstairs at all, the cat will spend daytime in the winter snoozing upstairs on my daughters bed.


----------



## Brandane (15 Jun 2021)

Dogs in human beds? 
Another dog lover here, and always had them as family pets in my youth, but they were NEVER allowed in our beds.
These days I don't have any pets, I live on my own and it wouldn't work having a dog and me being out of the house for extended periods. 
Ex partner, she had a lovely big labradoodle who slept on the floor in the bedroom. I was fine with that, but no way was he getting in the bed. He was too big, apart from anything else. Have to say that if/when someone new comes along, it'll be me OR the dog, not both! It's just one (ok, another 😄) of these things I don't agree with.
As for cats, I'm allergic to them, so a definite non starter .


----------



## CanucksTraveller (15 Jun 2021)

I have one fairly elderly cat, she sleeps in all sorts of places just depending. In these warmer months it's anywhere that's cool, so the top landing of the stairs is currently popular (where she has a view over everything, as is a cat's like). Sometimes a leather sofa, if the leather is cool.
In winter she likes anywhere padded and warm - we put a fleece blanket on a spare sofa and she likes that, so long as the blanket is kept clean. They do love clean linens so it needs washing frequently, if hair builds up on it she goes off it quickly. As any cat owner knows, leave a clean, neat stack of freshly laundered towels or bedclothes anywhere and it'll have a cat on top of it in very short order.

Occasionally in the cold weather she likes to curl up on the top of the duvet down near the feet end, I'm okay with that but really not a fan of having an animal *in* my bed.

Cat beds are a complete waste of time; Cats are very good at adapting human things to their needs but they seem to eschew anything designed with them specifically in mind.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jun 2021)

Our old cat has started sleeping on our bed either right next to us or on our pillow


----------



## Randomnerd (15 Jun 2021)

Mine are outside in their kennel.


----------



## Chris S (15 Jun 2021)

When I was a teenager I had a cat who used to sleep across my chest. If I tried moving he would dig his claws in.


----------



## jowwy (15 Jun 2021)

I wouldn't put my kids in a kennel or a crate, so why should my pets be put in one........simple really, kids are just as disgusting as animals can be


----------



## si_c (15 Jun 2021)

Cat sleeps wherever she wants, sometimes she sleeps with us, sometimes on a jumper on the floor, sometimes on my office chair, sometimes in the conservatory. Never in any of the three beds we bought her.


----------



## Eddy M (15 Jun 2021)

GM said:


> Ours has been sleeping with me in my bed for the last year, before that it was Mrs GM's bed. Nice and warm in the winter, but these warm nights he sleeps on top of the duvet...
> 
> View attachment 593938


Whippets want to be with you all the time, be that in bed or on the sofa. Amazing breed.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Jun 2021)

GM said:


> Ours has been sleeping with me in my bed for the last year, before that it was Mrs GM's bed. Nice and warm in the winter, but these warm nights he sleeps on top of the duvet...
> 
> View attachment 593938


Awwww.....
Same here, it's a Whippety thing!


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Jun 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Love dogs but they are far from clean creatures - no way was our (sadly long gone) dog allowed on ours. Yuk!


Depends on the dog to a certain extent, Whippets are pretty 'clean', don't dribble, shed hair, or smell particularly, they hate mud and water.


----------



## C R (15 Jun 2021)

Who knows where she spends her time?


----------



## HMS_Dave (15 Jun 2021)

Sometimes on my face. Which causes me to flail about about and the cat goes flying...


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2021)

It varies, usually with season and temperature. And sometimes just with whim 

Madam Lexi's current favourite sleeping place is on the furry throw at the foot of my bed. Madam Poppy currently favours the stack of clean laundry. (I've put a fleece throw on top so that it containerizes the hair)

Sometimes I get what I call "cat swaps" and I find Poppy curled up next to me and Lexi is... elsewhere...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Jun 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> Depends on the dog to a certain extent, Whippets are pretty 'clean', don't dribble, shed hair, or smell particularly, they hate mud and water.



But even the cleanest of the generally unclean lay on floors inside and out, greet other dogs muzzle to muzzle, get food around there muzzles and horror of horrors, have, being blunt, a foul arse area. 

And, keeping it family friendly, what happens when you use the bedroom for some adult fun? Does the dog stay on the bed? Do you have to pre-plan and lock the dog in another part of house? And if spontaneity is your thing then 'hang on a moment darling I have to sort the dog out first' must be a Grade A passion killer.


----------



## rockyroller (15 Jun 2021)

covid messed w/ our cats brains due to the lock-down. now we close our bedroom door so they have the rest of the house to lose their minds in. I have fond memories of cat company on the bed & one stills comes for a little while before we close down for the night. but since they sleep all day & wander all night, we have more peace w/ our privacy


----------



## Randomnerd (15 Jun 2021)

jowwy said:


> I wouldn't put my kids in a kennel or a crate, so why should my pets be put in one........simple really, kids are just as disgusting as animals can be


You didn't quote me, but as I'm the only one so far to mention kennels, I guess you're obliquely speaking to me. 
How you can conflate children and dogs is quite beyond me.
For you, your pets are indoors and that suits you.
For me, the dogs are in their kennel. And that suits me, and my mutts.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Jun 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> But even the cleanest of the generally unclean lay on floors inside and out, greet other dogs muzzle to muzzle, get food around there muzzles and horror of horrors, have, being blunt, a foul arse area.
> 
> And, keeping it family friendly, what happens when you use the bedroom for some adult fun? Does the dog stay on the bed? Do you have to pre-plan and lock the dog in another part of house? And if spontaneity is your thing then 'hang on a moment darling I have to sort the dog out first' must be a Grade A passion killer.


What is this adult fun of which you speak?


----------



## HMS_Dave (15 Jun 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> What is this adult fun of which you speak?


Ker-plunk


----------



## Drago (15 Jun 2021)

In his dog bed which is next to my side of our bed.

However, the routine is that once Mrs D gets up for work at 0600hrs he hops in bed with me had has a cuddle until I rise at 0640hrs.


----------



## Saluki (15 Jun 2021)

With me.
Sighthounds are very clean dogs. They loathe water, mud or anything grotty. They don’t shed excessively either.



I know it squicks people out but my dogs, my home, my rules. They have their own sofa too. They sleep on that, at night, sometimes too.


----------



## gbb (15 Jun 2021)

Never was a dog on the bed person...mind he was an occasionally smelly labrador.
Generally, his crate was under the stairs, he would lope upstairs 5 minutes after us, generally sleep on the landing (always just above some hot water pipes below the boards)...and then usually slope into the bedroom and curl up on the floor, always on my side.


----------



## Drago (15 Jun 2021)

gbb said:


> Never was a dog on the bed person...mind he was an occasionally smelly labrador.


Its ok. My dog has had his jabs so hes unlikely to catch anything off me.


----------



## Ridgeway (15 Jun 2021)

Dogs downstairs, usually on the sofa unless it's hot overnight when they prefer the cooler floor. The cats seem to move around although one is often on the upstairs landing area on the floor and Ozzy the male often sleeps on the ironing board.


----------



## jowwy (15 Jun 2021)

Randomnerd said:


> You didn't quote me, but as I'm the only one so far to mention kennels, I guess you're obliquely speaking to me.
> How you can conflate children and dogs is quite beyond me.
> For you, your pets are indoors and that suits you.
> For me, the dogs are in their kennel. And that suits me, and my mutts.


1….i said crates and kennels, so no directly quoting anyone
2….some have said dogs are dirty and smelly, well to me, so are kids
3….i can conflate the two by saying, my pets are my animal children, real children are not for me
4….you dont know if the dogs are happy in the kennels, you just assume they are and dont give them any option

so never assume someone is just talking about you, when multiple answers have been made, with same said responses………happy days.


----------



## citybabe (15 Jun 2021)

This is back when I had 3 dogs. 
My big one she had a chair of her own in the bedroom and the other 2 would sleep on the bed. Occasionally if they all got on the bed I would get the hump and go sleep in the spare room 😁


----------



## steverob (15 Jun 2021)

Our cat follows the same procedure EVERY night and has done for years - she didn't do it when we first got her and I can't remember when she started, but it has been like this a very long time. She will always already be in the bedroom when we come up to sleep and once we get into bed she will position herself between us at about knee level and seemingly goes to sleep. However after 15-20 minutes, it is almost like she decides that we're now safely asleep (even though I'm not) and her job is done, so she gets up and leaves the room.

We're not 100% sure where she goes after that; sometimes I hear the cat flap go about a minute or two after she leaves, but most of the time it doesn't. She does have various places around the house that she sleeps at points during the day, so I presume she uses those overnight. Then she'll come and sleep with us again sometime around 5am, usually without waking us (unless she has a "gift" to bring us) but with the expectation that we'll get up at our normal time and give her breakfast - if it looks like we're sleeping in past that, she'll start to get a bit antsy and let us know that's she's getting hungry!


----------



## Randomnerd (15 Jun 2021)

jowwy said:


> 1….i said crates and kennels, so no directly quoting anyone
> 2….some have said dogs are dirty and smelly, well to me, so are kids
> 3….i can conflate the two by saying, my pets are my animal children, real children are not for me
> 4….you dont know if the dogs are happy in the kennels, you just assume they are and dont give them any option
> ...


Not happy days, no. It’s another case of passive aggression, about others’ varying lifestyle.
You know what you’re doing. Sounds like you know it all to me.


----------



## jowwy (15 Jun 2021)

Randomnerd said:


> Not happy days, no. It’s another case of passive aggression, about others’ varying lifestyle.
> You know what you’re doing. Sounds like you know it all to me.


Go bury your head.....


----------



## Tail End Charlie (15 Jun 2021)

A little while ago I was speaking to someone who had bought a micro pig. She bought it to keep her other (full size) pig and dog company. She showed me a photo, the pig was enormous, dwarfing the dog, and the pig was on her sofa in the living room! She lives in a terraced house in a town - "it's ok, the pigs have the run of the gardens at the rear"!!


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2021)

steverob said:


> Our cat follows the same procedure EVERY night and has done for years - she didn't do it when we first got her and I can't remember when she started, but it has been like this a very long time. She will always already be in the bedroom when we come up to sleep and once we get into bed she will position herself between us at about knee level and seemingly goes to sleep. However after 15-20 minutes, it is almost like she decides that we're now safely asleep (even though I'm not) and her job is done, so she gets up and leaves the room.
> 
> We're not 100% sure where she goes after that; sometimes I hear the cat flap go about a minute or two after she leaves, but most of the time it doesn't. She does have various places around the house that she sleeps at points during the day, so I presume she uses those overnight. Then she'll come and sleep with us again sometime around 5am, usually without waking us (unless she has a "gift" to bring us) but with the expectation that we'll get up at our normal time and give her breakfast - if it looks like we're sleeping in past that, she'll start to get a bit antsy and let us know that's she's getting hungry!



You mean to tell us that you've never done the "bum-dangle-over-the-edge-of-the-bed" thing because the cat's stretched out crossways in the middle? 

Oh yeah, and there's no snooze button on a cat that wants its breakfast...


----------



## AndreaJ (15 Jun 2021)

Louis the spaniel sleeps in his bed in my room, Orla the collie sleeps in her bed with daughter and the cat sleeps wherever she feels like although as far as I can tell never in the nice cosy cat bed that she has. She usually ends up on my bed by morning though just to upset Louis!


----------



## gbb (15 Jun 2021)

Randomnerd said:


> Mine are outside in their kennel.


I've considered a kennel before, mainly because ours have always been labs and personally ours have always been a bit smelly as soon as they get wet. (Edited to add..tbh, I knew my house smelled of dog slightly most of the time...and I didn't like it) 
Kinda shied away for two reasons, I dont want them barking at night at anything they hear (i detest barking dogs at night) and while I'd have no problem them being out at night in the fair /good weather...in the winter...its not logical, it's an animal among billions that survive quite happily outside, but It'd be me that caved, not the dog


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Jun 2021)

citybabe said:


> View attachment 594066
> 
> This is back when I had 3 dogs.
> My big one she had a chair of her own in the bedroom and the other 2 would sleep on the bed. Occasionally if they all got on the bed I would get the hump and go sleep in the spare room 😁


Exactly as it should be for sighthounds :-)


----------



## steverob (15 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> You mean to tell us that you've never done the "bum-dangle-over-the-edge-of-the-bed" thing because the cat's stretched out crossways in the middle?


Nah, she's very good at seeking out an unoccupied position on the bed, managing sometimes to squeeze herself into the narrowest of gaps between us, so we rarely have to be the ones to move to accommodate her. Although in this heat she is kind of like a furry little radiator, especially if she decides to stretch out and lay up against the length of your leg - you wake up pouring with sweat!


----------



## Drago (15 Jun 2021)

A good gundog can cost up to £10,000. There's no way I'm leaving an asset of that value out in the garden in a kennel all night.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2021)

steverob said:


> Nah, she's very good at seeking out an unoccupied position on the bed, managing sometimes to squeeze herself into the narrowest of gaps between us, so we rarely have to be the ones to move to accommodate her. Although in this heat she is kind of like a furry little radiator, especially if she decides to stretch out and lay up against the length of your leg - you wake up pouring with sweat!



Awh...

Mind, cats do run about 3 degrees warmer than a Human, so yeah... Self-heating hot water bottle.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Awh...
> 
> Mind, cats do run about 3 degrees warmer than a Human, so yeah... Self-heating hot water bottle.


Not so good when you’re bothered with hot flushes!  Don’t think you’re that age yet? Something to look forward to……..not!


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Jun 2021)

He starts off in my bed. My bed is a mattress on the floor with a duvet. Then he gets out and sleeps on the floor above my pillows,then when i get up he finally gets in his own bed.


----------



## gbb (15 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> A good gundog can cost up to £10,000. There's no way I'm leaving an asset of that value out in the garden in a kennel all night.


And neither would I 

My last one cost around £500, full pedigree, way before the stupidity prices weve seen since covid.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Not so good when you’re bothered with hot flushes!  Don’t think you’re that age yet? Something to look forward to……..not!



Not quite yet... 

Although it is a bother at this time of year when Madam Lexi suddenly decides that the best place to sleep is on top of my head...


----------



## kayakerles (16 Jun 2021)

Our 2 old kitties (BIG) Benny & Charlie (14 yrs & 16 yrs) have their choice of wherever they want. Sometimes both at the foot of the bed, sometimes in the "cat patio" that hangs out our livingroom window, sometimes in cardboard boxes they love, or in the summer on the tile floor in the kitchen or the on the hardwood floor here and there in our apartment, or in the bathtub or sink (Charlie only, for obvious reasons) nice and cool in the summer. In the winter they like the warmth of a couple of our upholstered chairs. Yeah, they're cats... so wherever they want, of course!


----------



## lazybloke (16 Jun 2021)

One of our cats will climb onto the bed during the night and settle down. He's elderly, smelly and a bit sneezy; thankfully he mostly keeps away from me.
The other cat sleeps elsewhere, although occasionally sprints across my chest at 3am to demonstrate her unconditional love.

Both wake us in the morning demanding food. Fine at 7am. Not so good at 5am.




SpokeyDokey said:


> And, keeping it family friendly, what happens when you use the bedroom for some adult fun? Does the dog stay on the bed? Do you have to pre-plan and lock the dog in another part of house? And if spontaneity is your thing then 'hang on a moment darling I have to sort the dog out first' must be a Grade A passion killer.


Ignore them? Two of our previous cats would sit and watch.


----------



## Kestevan (16 Jun 2021)

Hudson is generally upside down,splayed out and derping in his bed at the foot of ours.

He will occasionally try and join us, but seems unwilling to sleep at anything other than a 90 degree angle across the bed, and like all greyhounds, he's 95% legs and appears to have an excessive no of knees...


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Jun 2021)

Kestevan said:


> Hudson is generally upside down,splayed out and derping in his bed at the foot of ours.
> 
> He will occasionally try and join us, but seems unwilling to sleep at anything other than a 90 degree angle across the bed, and like all greyhounds, he's 95% legs and appears to have an excessive no of knees...


We gave-in and bought a Super-King mattress! There's no training them :-)


----------



## stephec (16 Jun 2021)

lazybloke said:


> Ignore them? Two of our previous cats would sit and watch.



Did they applaud and hold up scorecards?


----------



## lazybloke (16 Jun 2021)

stephec said:


> Did they applaud and hold up scorecards?


No, are you an exhibitionist?!


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Jun 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> Ker-plunk


Ahh, then the kitchen table then....the dogs can't get up there....


----------



## stephec (16 Jun 2021)

lazybloke said:


> No, are you an exhibitionist?!


Not even a high five? 😄


----------



## gbb (17 Jun 2021)

On the subject of dogs in the bedroom, I remember years ago an article / programme where the owner of a dog couldnt get it to mate, tried all sorts, they got in a animal behaviourist. The key question asked was where does your dog sleep ? Do you chuck it out the room when theres intimacy ?...no was the answer from the owner.
Theres your problem, the dog sees you as alpha male, it's not allowed to in your presence. It's a heirarchy thing.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Jun 2021)

Whilst we are discussing these lovable, albeit unsavoury , beasts are any of you bed-sharers dog-snoggers?

A quick Google seems to indicate that many owners of these arse-licking in lieu of Andrex critters, are routinely snogged by their owners. A double yuk from me.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jun 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Whilst we are discussing these lovable, albeit unsavoury , beasts are any of you bed-sharers dog-snoggers?
> 
> A quick Google seems to indicate that many owners of these arse-licking in lieu of Andrex critters, are routinely snogged by their owners. A double yuk from me.



Eh? Never heard of that!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Jun 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> Eh? Never heard of that!



Apparently it's a 'thing' - one survey estimates that 1.6 million mutt-owners in the UK snog their dogs.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jun 2021)

Interestingly, the dogs here that sleep in/on the owners beds are all of one type - sighthounds, Whipps, Greys, Salukis.

Whippets used to be called 'bedwarmers' as they were put into the kids beds to keep them (the children) warm (and also stop the dog freezing).
Whipps and Greyhounds lack underfur and fat to keep them warm, so you either need a warm house, pyjamas or your bed to keep them warm at nights. From what I've seen on Whippet discussions, most sleep on or in their owners beds or curled-up in front of a fire. 
Neither can these dogs sleep on hard surfaces and have a natural desire to be high-up - it's part of their hunting instincts, so they constantly want to be on the sofa/chair, on the bed.
It's the nature of the beast....


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Jun 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> Interestingly, the dogs here that sleep in/on the owners beds are all of one type - sighthounds, Whipps, Greys, Salukis.
> 
> Whippets used to be called 'bedwarmers' as they were put into the kids beds to keep them (the children) warm (and also stop the dog freezing).
> Whipps and Greyhounds lack underfur and fat to keep them warm, so you either need a warm house, pyjamas or your bed to keep them warm at nights. From what I've seen on Whippet discussions, most sleep on or in their owners beds or curled-up in front of a fire.
> ...



I hear and understand what you say FF but our Weim' and before that G. Sheps's and Lab's had lovely comfy beds in warm/cool parts of the house depending on ambient temps. They never slept on our bed. 

I know it's a personal choice who/what you sleep with but, as a dog lover, I still recognise that they are foul animals and far from clean enough to share my bed. 

I presume you are not a dog-snogger? 😁


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jun 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I presume you are not a dog-snogger? 😁


Not knowingly!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (17 Jun 2021)

WHen I had a German Shepard she slept in the house - just not the Kitchen because she would sometime check if anything desperatly important was happening in the grden by looking through the patio doors
If there was imminent danger - such as a cat or fox in the garden she would go crazy and belt upstairs and down until I let her out. As the patio doors had vertical blinds she also tended to rip them down in her desperation to protect the house from the marauding cat/fox danger!

S0 normally on her blankets behind the sofa or in her basket at the top of the stairs

She never never never ever slept on the sofa - this was certain - if I came down in the night she was never on the sofa

how the GS sized circle of GS hair got on the sofa cushion (always the same one!) was a mystery!!!!
apparently


----------



## Hicky (17 Jun 2021)

3 Working cockers, two share a create(they chew things) over night, the other who we've had from a pup and never has touched a thing apart from socks and teddies and sleeps in his own bed(which he's forced out of once they're out), they're all in the dining room. I'd like to kennel them in the garage however the risk of theft is too high for me to risk.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Jun 2021)

My girlfriends' dog sleeps on the bed, as does her cat. I don't have any pets right now but they'd be allowed to do the same: it's nice having animals next to you if you're OK with it.


----------



## stephec (17 Jun 2021)

There's a bloke at work with a standard poodle that's bigger than average, he's 40kg.

He used to sleep in his own bed until they went on holiday for a week and left someone to look after him, warning them that the dog didn't sleep on the bed. When they came home they found out that he'd been on the bed and was now accustomed to it, in the end they had to buy a bigger bed. 😄

As he said to me when we got our poodle a few months ago, 'start as you mean to go on and don't be soft.'


----------



## sheddy (17 Jun 2021)

Cat in conservatory. No access to house overnight.
Brings in vermin...


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Jul 2021)

Our pup was sleeping in the kitchen in a cage. However with light mornings she was waking up really early and even if ignored with barking , it really disturbs your sleep. So after a weekend away in the caravan and finding out she could sleep right through no bother. Change of plan.

she now sleeps in our room. Door shut so she can’t wonder. Not that she does. Out for the count all night and I just try and get her outside quick for a pee first thing . Some may agree disagree with that. However for the sake of my sleep it’s required . As for sofas , she’s does occasionally sleep on it during the day. However she likes it cool so will move off onto a cool floor.


----------



## kayakerles (1 Jul 2021)

I hear you on our furry friends wanting to get on some cool floor. With the temp currently 35° and feeling like 37.8° here in the States the past few days, our kitties want Anything other than the carpeted floor. Their other choices are stone tile in the kitchen, hardwood floors in the living room, or a nice cool tub that they are in today, right now, midday.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2021)

Our 15 year old JR sleep on the bed.


----------



## kayakerles (2 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> Our 15 year old JR sleep on the bed.
> 
> View attachment 596943


Adorable. JR looks VERY content. 🐶


----------



## Ripple (2 Jul 2021)

At the moment.


----------



## iandg (2 Jul 2021)

The cat finds a spot at the bottom of our bed where she won't be disturbed. The dogs generally sleep on their bed unless disturbed/spooked in which case the spaniel gets onto our bed and the terrier crawls under our bed.


----------



## Proto (3 Jul 2021)

Another lurcher here.






We’ve given up and Lexie sleeps wherever she likes. Easily jumps a stair gate so gave up with that, so upstairs is not out of bounds. She’s got a proper bed in one of the bedrooms upstairs (and another in the kitchen, warmest room with Aga) but she will often come downstairs during the night and get on one of the sofas. If it’s cold she’ll nudge us awake then get under the duvet, which thankfully is winter time which is not tick season, as she seems to be a magnet for the little bastards.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Jul 2021)

C R said:


> Who knows where she spends her time?


is this a cat?


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Whilst we are discussing these lovable, albeit unsavoury , beasts are any of you bed-sharers dog-snoggers?
> 
> A quick Google seems to indicate that many owners of these arse-licking in lieu of Andrex critters, are routinely snogged by their owners. A double yuk from me.


I once arrested a chap for having sexual relations with his GSD. Gods honest truth. Bizarrely, it's section 69 of the sexual offences act, which seems odd as he'd been doing it, er, doggy.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Jul 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> But even the cleanest of the generally unclean lay on floors inside and out, greet other dogs muzzle to muzzle, get food around there muzzles and horror of horrors, have, being blunt, a foul arse area.
> 
> And, keeping it family friendly, what happens when you use the bedroom for some adult fun? Does the dog stay on the bed? Do you have to pre-plan and lock the dog in another part of house? And if spontaneity is your thing then 'hang on a moment darling I have to sort the dog out first' must be a Grade A passion killer.


maybe this explains the etymology of the word "dogging" - folk who like to be watched - which I have now and again idly wondered about.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Jul 2021)

Drago said:


> I once arrested a chap for having sexual relations with his GSD. Gods honest truth. Bizarrely, it's section 69 of the sexual offences act, which seems odd as he'd been doing it, er, doggy.


GSD?
forgive my lack of worldliness.


----------



## C R (3 Jul 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> is this a cat?


Yep, she's kind enough to allow us to feed her


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Jul 2021)

C R said:


> Yep, she's kind enough to allow us to feed her


must admit I have never understood the point of owning a cat.
Just borrow someone else's as you need one.
faithless things.


----------



## C R (3 Jul 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> must admit I have never understood the point of owning a cat.
> Just borrow someone else's as you need one.
> faithless things.


Less work than a dog.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Jul 2021)

C R said:


> Less work than a dog.


ah OK - it's a buddy thing both ways.


----------



## newfhouse (3 Jul 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> GSD?


German Shepherd Dog.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Jul 2021)

newfhouse said:


> German Shepherd Dog.


ah, ta thanks
which rather begs (or not) how sleuth @Drago was put on to the case.
Did the GSD pop by the station?
or was it something passed along the GSD grapevine via fellow GSDs in Dragos work circle?


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2021)

I recall I was stupid enough to be sat in the pffice when the prisoner came in.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> must admit I have never understood the point of owning a cat.
> Just borrow someone else's as you need one.
> faithless things.



In that case, do you want to borrow a little blue and white diva with a tendency to bite? 

She'll have you trained up in no time.


----------



## stephec (3 Jul 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> maybe this explains the etymology of the word "dogging" - folk who like to be watched - which I have now and again idly wondered about.


It's to do with the phrase, 'I'm just taking the dog for a walk,' as an excuse to pop along to your local exhibitionist hot-spot, or so my mate says.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Jul 2021)

stephec said:


> It's to do with the phrase, 'I'm just taking the dog for a walk,' as an excuse to pop along to your local exhibitionist hot-spot, or so my mate says.


thanks rings a bell - will look more closely cycling through bolton.


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Jul 2021)

When Dilys broke her leg as a pup I slept on the sofa with her in her cage for 2 weeks.
The sofa was too short for me. So in the end we both ended up on my bed.
We have remained there ever since.

I get the very edge of the bed…….


----------



## woodbutchmaster (4 Jul 2021)

Does this take you back or are you all far too young

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lnkm9ReVyo


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Jul 2021)

In the dog house tonight! I came back to my car today,opened the door and was hit with a stink. Mutt had only gone and crapped on the passenger seat,where he always shits. Luckily i always sit him on an old towel,so the seat was ok.


----------



## kayakerles (5 Jul 2021)

Benny enjoys a small throw blanket at the foot of the bed.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (5 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> In the dog house tonight! I came back to my car today,opened the door and was hit with a stink. Mutt had only gone and crapped on the passenger seat,where he always shits. Luckily i always sit him on an old towel,so the seat was ok.


No surprises there then if as you say "he always shoots" on the passenger seat. At least he has the good manners not to do it on the drivers seat


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Jul 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> No surprises there then if as you say "he always shoots" on the passenger seat. At least he has the good manners not to do it on the drivers seat


He's crapped on the driver's seat as well!!  Not in this car but the last one. Luckily i saw it before i sat down. Nowadays i put the back of the seat forward as i get out to go somewhere while he stays in the car, to stop him being able to shit on that seat.🧐


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> He's crapped on the driver's seat as well!!  Not in this car but the last one. Luckily i saw it before i sat down. Nowadays i put the back of the seat forward as i get out to go somewhere while he stays in the car, to stop him being able to shit on that seat.🧐


Don't let him on your bike


----------



## Mrs M (5 Jul 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> Interestingly, the dogs here that sleep in/on the owners beds are all of one type - sighthounds, Whipps, Greys, Salukis.
> 
> Whippets used to be called 'bedwarmers' as they were put into the kids beds to keep them (the children) warm (and also stop the dog freezing).
> Whipps and Greyhounds lack underfur and fat to keep them warm, so you either need a warm house, pyjamas or your bed to keep them warm at nights. From what I've seen on Whippet discussions, most sleep on or in their owners beds or curled-up in front of a fire.
> ...


Same as Vizsla’s 😊


----------



## Mrs M (5 Jul 2021)

Our cats, Thomas and Sam sleep in cosy beds in the top of the wardrobe. recently had it re fitted including a nice solid top shelf for their beds. Oscar sleeps on our bed. He’s lovely and warm, a bit bony though!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (5 Jul 2021)

My two just hunt and kill if they can or if l fail to stop them :





Birds and mammals ...not humans


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Jul 2021)

I'm surely not the only one who has this thread on watch because of some awful fascination?

We did have a whippet as a kid - must say I was never aware of where it slept - don't remember ever waking it up.

It did though once try to hump me/rub up against my leg when i was very young - my dad very tactfully told me that it thought I was another whippet.

Beware all you canine bed sharers.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Jul 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> I'm surely not the only one who has this thread on watch because of some awful fascination?



Indeed!


----------



## kayakerles (6 Jul 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> I'm surely not the only one who has this thread on watch because of some awful fascination?...


I watch this thread for the adorable pics. (Reynard?)

Come on, peeps, more CATS! 😸

Here's another of old (16 yrs) Charlie, napping in the marble bathroom sink. (Nice and cool in our un-air-conditioned hot summers) hitting 36.1° Today and tomorrow. Ughh!







and sometimes they both conk out in the tub together.






Yep, I'm one of those that really loves his kitties! 😺👍 😸👍


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2021)

kayakerles said:


> I watch this thread for the adorable pics. (Reynard?)
> 
> Come on, peeps, more CATS! 😸
> 
> ...



OK, just for you @kayakerles - Madam Lexi and Madam Poppy


----------



## C R (6 Jul 2021)

kayakerles said:


> I watch this thread for the adorable pics. (Reynard?)
> 
> Come on, peeps, more CATS! 😸
> 
> ...


Ours is a lazy so and so


----------



## kayakerles (6 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> OK, just for you @kayakerles - Madam Lexi and Madam Poppy
> 
> View attachment 597662
> 
> ...


Nice, Reynard. Adorbs! 💜💚


----------



## kayakerles (6 Jul 2021)

C R said:


> Ours is a lazy so and so
> View attachment 597669


C R ... I’ve seen that position!


----------



## C R (6 Jul 2021)

kayakerles said:


> C R ... I’ve seen that position!
> 
> View attachment 597677


Yep, it is as if they're saying "slave, you may now scratch my belly"


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2021)

kayakerles said:


> Nice, Reynard. Adorbs! 💜💚



Thanks @kayakerles 

Although the top one bites and the bottom one biffs, so not quite as angelic as they seem...  Love them both to the moon and back, though...


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2021)

C R said:


> Yep, it is as if they're saying "slave, you may now scratch my belly"



And does that happen without your face being removed?


----------



## Mrs M (6 Jul 2021)

Oscar knows the teeth, paws and face routine before bedtime


----------



## Mrs M (6 Jul 2021)

kayakerles said:


> I watch this thread for the adorable pics. (Reynard?)
> 
> Come on, peeps, more CATS! 😸
> 
> ...


Sam loves the bathroom sink too 😻 since he was little


----------



## C R (6 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> And does that happen without your face being removed?


It does, since being a kitten, seems to like being picked up like you would a baby, belly up, for belly and paw rubs.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2021)

C R said:


> It does, since being a kitten, seems to like being picked up like you would a baby, belly up, for belly and paw rubs.



Neat!  I used to have the other version...


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2021)

Here's my face-shredder. Mind, Toby was a grumpy old fart who always used to biff first and ask questions later...


----------



## kayakerles (6 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Here's my face-shredder. Mind, Toby was a grumpy old fart who always used to biff first and ask questions later...
> 
> View attachment 597688


But what a bee-U-T-ful coat he had!


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2021)

kayakerles said:


> But what a bee-U-T-ful coat he had!



Didn't he just... 

Toby loved being groomed - as long as you left the undercarriage well alone.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Here's my face-shredder. Mind, Toby was a grumpy old fart who always used to biff first and ask questions later...
> 
> View attachment 597688


Do you think certain breeds of cats seem to bite more than scratch? Maybe just co-incidence but both the Siamese I’ve had seem to prefer to give you a little bite if annoyed too much rather than scratch like my moggies have done.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Do you think certain breeds of cats seem to bite more than scratch? Maybe just co-incidence but both the Siamese I’ve had seem to prefer to give you a little bite if annoyed too much rather than scratch like my moggies have done.



Well, my best friend's old blue point siamese was very much a biter, but tbh I don't have that much experience of living with pedigree cats, as I've only ever had non-peds at home.

That's very different from handling pedigree cats at a show, whether it's as a steward or a judge.

As for my two, Lexi bites, but Poppy biffs. Although Poppy only puts the claws out when she is *VERY* cross. Like the time I tried to get her to wear a Christmas jumper... 

Toby used to scratch, Pearl was too sweet to do anything - but she swore like a trooper, and Thomas used to fart. Come to think of it, Toby used to fart when he was cross, too...


----------



## MichaelW2 (6 Jul 2021)

Our minature daschund was a natural born tunnellor and would excavate his way inside any warm bed.
Initially he had a basket in the kitchen but was very distressed and barked so he moved into mum and dad's bedroom but in the morning would bed hop.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, my best friend's old blue point siamese was very much a biter, but tbh I don't have that much experience of living with pedigree cats, as I've only ever had non-peds at home.
> 
> That's very different from handling pedigree cats at a show, whether it's as a steward or a judge.
> 
> ...


My last moggy was black too. She lived to 20. She was just short of that in this I think.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My last moggy was black too. She lived to 20. She was just short of that in this I think.
> View attachment 597713



Ah, she's beautiful


----------



## tyred (6 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My last moggy was black too. She lived to 20. She was just short of that in this I think.
> View attachment 597713



I have soft spot for black cats.

A neighbour gave me a black kitten when I was about 3 or 4. She used to follow me around my parent's farm like a dog would do and used to be waiting on my bedroom window every morning for me to let her in and feed her. She lived until I was in my mid-twenties. I missed her terribly😢


----------



## Ripple (7 Jul 2021)

The ritual is the following: 
Sleep above my head. 
Dissappear to do her own business outside #1.
Came back and sleep above my head.
Short dissappear in the morning to do her own business #2.
Came back and jump on my bed to wake me up "come on, it's time for the morning stroke". 
Fall asleep by my side.


----------



## Mrs M (8 Jul 2021)

Ripple said:


> The ritual is the following:
> Sleep above my head.
> Dissappear to do her own business outside #1.
> Came back and sleep above my head.
> ...


They do have their routines 😊


----------



## dretbon (9 Jul 2021)

Our two dogs have their own beds inside our room.


----------



## Cathryn (9 Jul 2021)




----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Jul 2021)

Ripple said:


> The ritual is the following:
> Sleep above my head.
> Dissappear to do her own business outside #1.
> Came back and sleep above my head.
> ...


I think she likes you ;-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Jul 2021)

Vanlife....


----------



## cyberknight (10 Jul 2021)

Cat is never allowed upstairs so it sleeps anywhere downstairs usually on the sofa or if not out hunting for birds/ mice aka presents


----------



## Mrs M (10 Jul 2021)

Mr M took this sneaky pic one morning recently at 5.10 am
Very cosy


----------

